# DAPR, tungsten and stainless home brew



## skiprat (Sep 15, 2007)

I posted a teaser with the bits I made it from in 'Penturning'

Black DAPR with tungsten clip with stainless hardware from old bolts.
Comment, critisism welcome


----------



## LostintheWoods (Sep 15, 2007)

Steven, it never ceases to amaze me how you can turn just ANY old sow's ear into a beautiful silk purse! Super job!


----------



## ashaw (Sep 15, 2007)

Steven

Great job.  I like the look.  So were did you great the clip from.

Alan


----------



## skiprat (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> <br />Steven
> 
> Great job.  I like the look.  So were did you great the clip from.
> ...



Alan, the clip is from the welding rod. But the design of the clip is based on those that Bruce Boone has made on his unbelievable titanium pens. I just bent it up and drilled two small holes at an angle in the cap.


----------



## kkwall (Sep 15, 2007)

As i posted on the other post I wasnt going to post here, but did anyway.[)]


Nice work.[]


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 15, 2007)

Steven, That is an extremely beautiful pen.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Sep 15, 2007)

Excellent work as normal Steven, very nice design.[]
The only very minor thing, but is only my own preference[], the centre band looks a little heavy with the design of the pen.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 15, 2007)

Steve I too replied in your other post, but it deserves a second comment, FANTASTIC![]


----------



## laurie sullivan (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW.....WOW.....WOW

Laurie


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 15, 2007)

<s>Steven</s>, Mr. Jackson you just moved up one more notch and I didn't think there was any topping the last one. I guess I'll always be a newbee even after 5-6 hundred pens compared to you.


----------



## Rmartin (Sep 15, 2007)

I love the imagination.

Rmartin


----------



## skiprat (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br /><s>Steven</s>, Mr. Jackson you just moved up one more notch and I didn't think there was any topping the last one. I guess I'll always be a newbee even after 5-6 hundred pens compared to you.



Thanks Roy, but less than a year ago, I knew very little about penmaking. It was from the likes of you and other on this site that inspired me. I also don't sell pens so it doesn't matter how long it takes me to make one. But this one was pretty quick, around 4hrs. I spent at least 2 of those trying to get the $%*&% clip right. I still think it ( the clip )looks a little wide though.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 15, 2007)

I think the clip is perfect, just like the rest of the pen.[]


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 15, 2007)

skip, you the man. nice jobber mate.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 17, 2007)

Absolutely inspired!!!

Excellent work, Steven!!!  (Graduated above Skippy[] []on this one!!)


----------



## fuzzydog (Sep 17, 2007)

Steven, your right the clip is to wide. Best thing to do is just box that pen up and send it my way. [}] I'll let you know if and when I have it just right.[}][B)]

Kidding aside. You have created a beautiful pen and I agree that the people in this forum are inspiratial.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 17, 2007)

Steven,
Your superior talent never ceases to amaze me. Beautiful design and workmanship. [8D]


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 17, 2007)

Steven, ditto on that! You certainly did the PR proud. Glad that I could contribute to your imagination and talent - even if in just a very, very, - very  small way. [][8D][8D]

And I think that the clip is just fine!


----------



## DKF (Sep 18, 2007)

very nice....how difficult is it to turn the stainless steel?....seems to me it might be hard on the tools. (If indeed it was turned on the lathe).  Very nice looking pen!


----------



## Pompeyite (Sep 24, 2007)

I was lucky enough and very priveledged to see this pen and to hold it in my hot little hands at our first uk meeting this weekend. I can assure you all that it is a true work of art, it is stunning to think that Steven can produce such wonderful work with so few tools. His hand tool work is second to none believe me.
Well done Steven.[8D]I wish You could have all seen Stevens portfolio of pens, they are awsome.


----------



## TAFFJ (Sep 25, 2007)

I certainly agree with Pompeyite's post and also having held this pen. This pen is stunning considering the materials. He should post a few more of his turned pens with a description of materials used. You would be amazed!!!
Brilliant!!


----------



## drayman (Sep 25, 2007)

i agree with all the others. stevens work puts us all in the shade. well done mate. regards colin.


----------



## csb333 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a great looking pen! Very original and expensive looking- Chris


----------



## rherrell (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful job Steven!


----------

